# Wire cable breaking



## Dennis Blake (Feb 9, 2008)

The wire rope on my ATV plow keeps breaking even after upgrading to a 7/32" cable. The cable seems to bind, then run the wrong and snap. I'm thinking of changing to a synthetic rope for the plowing season. Any suggestions?


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

I carry a 5/16 nut driver and wire rope clamps to repair mine, it breaks about every 2 weeks. Planning on going synthetic, just remember to change to a Hoss fairlead if you do, the synthetic doesn't like the roller.


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

I've never had one break.. and I use mine alot


----------



## banksl&s (Sep 7, 2007)

Mine's broke twice this year already, like g.moore said carry clamps and socket set to do repairs. A buddy of mine uses synthetic and said his has broke 8 or 10 times this year. I'm staying with cable.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*bend*

were does the cable bend and break ? can you add a cable sheave pulley at that point ,to ease the operation ?


----------



## fatcat2929 (Nov 7, 2006)

I've been having the same problem this year. My cable on my winch has broken three times from binding. So instead of having it go straight from my winch, i have it go through a pulley. Has worked much better, it seems to have less strain on the winch to.


----------



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

I had synthetic on my last quad. It worked awesome. I got it from here: http://www.rockstomper.com/catalog/recovery/ropes.htm
I ran this rope for 3 years, never had a problem.

My current machine I don't have a plow on, however, if I put one on I will be switching to synthetic.


----------



## cnydreamr (Jan 20, 2008)

i've switched to a strap made for boat hand winches, found at the farm supply store for around $30. it breaks now and again, but at the hook end. just cut off bad piece and retie it. it started out about 30 foot and is down to about 8ft after 3 years of use


----------



## sharpercut (Oct 5, 2004)

Don't use your winch for the plow. You will pull it up too far and break the wire. We use two with winches and the operators break them every other storm. Buy the pull bar to raise and lower the plow. If the pull bar breaks then you have a winch for back up. The only reason we use the winch for the two is because they came with plows that can not use a pull bar. We though about using a thicker cable, but did not know if it would break still because of the pulling power ( I think its 2 tons), and would it be able to wind up inside the winch due the extra thickness and stiffness.


----------

